# Need Suggestions For Completing Ladscape Wall



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Why no overhang on the cap? If it is a 12" wall I would think you would want around a 2" overhang on each side, preferably with a drip edge cut into the underside of the overhang.


----------



## RZT (Mar 13, 2011)

Good question. I had actually looked at 16x16" pavers to do just that but they were not available in the color & design that the customer wanted. Also, she actually preferred the look of the 12" ones with no overhang.

How would a drip edge be cut on the underside and how would it work?


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

You could use a grinder or a skil saw since that seems to be what you are cutting with. Just score a 1/4" deep cut on the underside of the cap about 1/2" in from the edge on both sides. The cut breaks the tension of the water to the cap and allows it to fall.


----------



## RZT (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok. Hopefully final questions before I get started on this wall.

What do I need to put on the top of this wall to keep the mortar from falling into the cavity of the cinder blocks? Or will it hold the pavers well enough to just mud the edges around the cavities? I know I could fill them with gravel but would like to avoid having to bring in enough to do it.

Also, they sell a regular mortar mix (sand & cement) as well as an "adhesive" mortar mix that is designed for vertical veneer stone. Would one be better than the other in this application?

The pavers are 12x12x2. See pics in 2 posts down.

Thanks!


----------



## RZT (Mar 13, 2011)

Let me post this and I can put up some pics!


----------



## RZT (Mar 13, 2011)

Here are some pics:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What is the thickness of the stone?


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

There's plenty of room for mud on the outer shell of the block, as well as over the stone veneer. Just butter the ends of the caps. If it's a concern in the future, get your block from a supplier who actually specializes in the industry. They carry a "special" unit called a "cap" or "solid topped" block.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

I got to hand it to you RZT, you basically got a step by step installation guide from these guys. 
Advice on lay out, tools and material.

That almost never happens.
The only thing they didn't give you was the mason to lay it up for you.

Well, after talking about it for a month now and getting to post some pictures, I hope you feel confident enough to tackle this project and get 'er done.

Don't forget to post the afters.

Good Luck,

D.

Oh yeah, the regular mortar mix or type N will be OK.
And I agree with jomama, if you didn't get the pavers yet, I strongly recommend the cap stones. There are different manufacturers, so you should find a suitable color.
Or even better yet, the natural stone tread stock. That will look better with the stone on the wall.
And as a bonus, you will have fewer cuts. Just reverse the pieces.


----------



## RZT (Mar 13, 2011)

Gotta give a BIG thanks to all those who took the time to share their expertise and knowledge. Thank you!

Hopefully gonna get started this week and I will post some "after" pics if I'm not TOO embarrassed with the job. 

For Tscarborough's question, if you mean the stone on the sides of the wall, the thickness probably varies between 3/4" to 1 1/2". If you mean the pavers I'm putting on top, they are 2, maybe 2 1/4" inches thick.

Again, thanks!


----------

